# Ellis 1600 bandsaw arrives



## Alan H. (Mar 17, 2017)

I studied bandsaws for 3 months and watched for used ones.  Since I live in LA (Lower Alabama), Craigslist is almost worthless.   The belief of the region is that used equipment is worth almost as much as new and the availability is limited too. 

I decided to give it up and "buy once" and got good input from a couple of my buddies here on the forum.  I also have something to pass on to my son who loves this stuff as much as I do and actually owns a machine shop.  Here are some photos of the Ellis coming to its new home.

Crated well and treated kindly by FEDEX Freight









Stripped the crate off and sucked it up to get the trailer out from under it:








Decent motor, good looking angle drive gear box, and what appears to be an excellent hydraulic cylinder:





Head rotates on heavy duty trunnion with roller bearings.





Yeap, it is heavy but can be moved using the extension handle if you've been practicing your deadlift technique.  A bad back is not compatible with moving this saw! 
However, I discovered that a chrome moly tube cheater pipe I have fits it the handle perfectly and lets me wheelbarrow this beast around without too much effort.  You have to raise the saw to move the CG back and it is good to go.   I am imagining some cam actuated casters on the front or other arrangement is in the saw's future.  I like it sitting on its front feet to give it a solid foundation. 

A 1" blade is an impressive animal when you see it eye to eye! 





Yeap, made in the USA!  A rare thing these days.





I need to assure that all the bearings are adjusted properly and the counterbalance force tuned up.  But I did run it and was surprised at how smooth and quiet it is.  I am waiting on the accessory vise that I ordered but it ships direct from the factory.  I've got a piece of 4" heavy wall pipe that needs to be cut and that will be the first test this weekend.   Last go at that pipe was with a plasma cutter and the finish was a bit rough. 

BTW, I bought the saw from Elite Metal Tools and have been impressed with them thus far.   Ordered it on Monday afternoon, they shipped it Tuesday a.m. and it showed up on Thursday morning via FEDEX Freight (Michigan to South Alabama).


----------



## RandyM (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## danielM (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey, I'm from EliteMetalTools.com. Love this post! Thanks for spending the time to show the process of getting your band saw up and running. Enjoy the saw. I'd love to give you a discount code on the next product you buy. Message me.


----------



## Billh51 (Mar 17, 2017)

Alan,
Nice post and pictures of your new saw, sweet machine. I had the same saw in our fabrication shop at work and can tell you that it is a high quality saw. It's very versatile when cutting angles and so quick to set up,congrats.
Just as a side note, I have no affiliation with Ellis equipment, just a user of their products.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking good Allen. Go slow with new blades to break-in. So long as it's cutting, your good (not too slow).


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 17, 2017)

firestopper said:


> Looking good Allen. Go slow with new blades to break-in. So long as it's cutting, your good (not too slow).


Paco, thanks.  Looking to get the Bahco blades you mentioned in another thread.  Looks like yours uses 11' long blades, this one uses 10' long.  So I am on the hunt to put a couple on the shelf soon for spares.


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 17, 2017)

Good thinking. As long as you have a spare, the original blade should last forever.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 17, 2017)

Congratulations on a wonderful piece of equipment!


----------



## Hal H (Mar 17, 2017)

Alan
What a great looking saw.  Thanks for the detailed pictures.  It's  nice to see a New, Clean saw.
Extending the handle is a good idea.   Ever year I swear  things get heavier.

I weighted what it took to lift my model 100H  Ellis saw , 84 lbs. ,when the head is in the lower position.
                                                                                                          48 lbs., when the head is standing straight up.
I haven't tried moving the saw in this position.

Hal


----------



## sanddan (Mar 17, 2017)

Beautiful saw. Congratulations!


----------



## pgk (Aug 10, 2017)

Very informative post Alan, seeing that Elite Metal Tools is about 90 mins. from me I think I'll go buy a Ellis 1600 too. 

Thanks Pete


----------



## RandyM (Aug 10, 2017)

pgk said:


> Very informative post Alan, seeing that Elite Metal Tools is about 90 mins. from me *I think I'll go buy a Ellis 1600 too*.
> 
> Thanks Pete



Warning!

You are going to really, really, really like it.


----------



## pgk (Aug 10, 2017)

Hahaha Thanks Randy! I cut mostly carbon based steel and a lot of aluminum. What would you recommend for a extra blade?? I was thinking a 4/6VT more for cutting aluminum? I currently have a cheapy 4 x 6 saw that I'm going to take up to our cabin, and just sold a cold saw that I got tired of dealing with the coolant mess and lack of cutting capacity. 

Pete


----------



## Alan H. (Aug 10, 2017)

Randy's right, I really like mine.  It gets used often.


----------



## pgk (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks Alan, I bet!! A friend of mine owns a fab shop and they have had a couple Ellis saws in service for well over 20 years and their still going strong, for the money I think these saws are hard to beat..


----------



## RandyM (Aug 10, 2017)

pgk said:


> Hahaha Thanks Randy! I cut mostly carbon based steel and a lot of aluminum. What would you recommend for a extra blade?? I was thinking a 4/6VT more for cutting aluminum? I currently have a cheapy 4 x 6 saw that I'm going to take up to our cabin, and just sold a cold saw that I got tired of dealing with the coolant mess and lack of cutting capacity.
> 
> Pete



Pete,

I have an Ellis 1100 saw and use their blades. I believe the blades are bi-metal and variable teeth (12-14T). I am going from memory here and maybe wrong. I can check if you like. I know the blades last me a long time.


----------



## pgk (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks again Randy, I'll give Ellis a call and see what they recommend, maybe I'm wrong but I thought you were supposed to run a coarser blade for softer materials? I have been known to be wrong before! lol


----------



## RandyM (Aug 10, 2017)

pgk said:


> Thanks again Randy, I'll give Ellis a call and see what they recommend, maybe I'm wrong but I thought you were supposed to run a coarser blade for softer materials? I have been known to be wrong before! lol



You are correct, I don't always do things by the book. 

And I do run both steel and aluminum.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice saw.


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 10, 2017)

Congrats / Very nice!!  If I ever buy another bandsaw it will be an Ellis just like yours.
Been living with a Ramco acquired for free.   It works decent after much tlc but nowhere near as nice as that bad boy will.


----------



## pgk (Aug 11, 2017)

I ordered a 1600 yesterday, can't wait!! Unfortunately my trailer is up at our cabin, so it will be a couple of weeks anyways before I can get up there bring the trailer back and then pickup the saw.. I ordered it with the screw type vise and a extra 4/6VT blade, I cut more aluminum lately so we'll see how that works. I'll take a picture when it arrives at it's new home.  Have a great weekend!!

Pete


----------

